
Show HN: AI Transformer – Keras2C Without Tensorflow - zeeshanejaz
https://www.aitransformer.com/
======
zeeshanejaz
Dear all, I am a part of a research group at the University Of Auckland. Our
bigger vision is to create a set of tools for safety critical application of
DNNs. This includes a formal approach for composition of multiple NNs, static
timing analysis, and correct by construction approaches for SW/HW co-design.

Our first project is now live at
[https://www.aitransformer.com/](https://www.aitransformer.com/) which is
basically an enhanced Keras2C utility. Unlike the alternatives, the generated
code doesn't depend on anything like TensorFlow C Library. This makes the code
amenable to static timing analysis and perhaps more light-weight. If you use C
code for AI application, or use AI in embedded systems and edge compute, we
would love to hear from you. Leave comments. Thanks!

